# BCS (Šatrovački slang): Stipu Gatibo



## Tassos

Found it in two songs (again!!).

In the first (by Vatreni Poljubac) the lyric goes
Mojne meni to, mace maleno, mojne meni to, *stipu gatibo*.
​in the other (by Bijelo Dugme), Mr. Bregović himself says
*stipu*, stara, *gatibo*, mene to ne leži (I think all this lyric is slang)

I understand the expression means "come on, let it go!", "leave it alone" or something like that.
But what the two words of the expression mean by themselves???
I haven't found anything on either stipu (checked for stipa, stipo, a verb with stipu as 3rd present plural, nothing) or gatibo. Are they found anywhere else in the language, or only in this expression ??
Anyway, is this expression still in use today and is it considered offensive?

Thanx again.


----------



## Duya

Hint: try playing with the order of syllables .It's called _šatrovački_; I believe the technique is present in slangs of many languages.


----------



## DenisBiH

Another hint - Duya's hint is valid for _Mojne _as well. 

And to answer the other part of your question, yes, it's still used today, and no, it's not offensive, but it is very slangy/colloquial.


----------



## VelikiMag

Tassos said:


> I understand the expression means "come on, let it go!", "leave it alone" or something like that.
> But what the two words of the expression mean by themselves???


I'm wondering how did you get the meaning if you don't have a clue what these words are?


----------



## Tassos

I am a phychic 
(in fact I found it in the translation of "Pediculis pubis" right here 
http://lyricstranslate.com/en/pedic...-corba-pediculis-pubis-duet-riblja-corba.html)

So is it "pusti bogati" ???

To tell the truth, I was about to ask you about mojne later ...

My book says that this "technique" is used often in colloquial Croatian and Bosnian and includes "words" like:
vozdra (zdravo)
žemka (kažem) (B - Sarajevo)
đido (dođi) (B- Sarajevo)
žibje (bježi) (B - Sarajevo)
lima (mali) (C - Zagreb)
cobra (braco) (C - Zagreb)
In fact the Croatian translation of the classic cartoon phrase "What's up doc?" is "Kaj te muči *Njofra*?".

Anyway, in Greek we don't use it, but in French for example there is a whole "language" built in that way called "verlan" (from "a l'envers" which means, of course, in reverse)


----------



## VelikiMag

Tassos said:


> Anyway, in Greek we don't use it, but in French for example there is a whole "language" built in that way called "verlan" (from "a l'envers" which means, of course, in reverse)


Look what it says on wikipedia:


> A form of slang very similar to verlan is occasionally used in Greek and is called "_podaná_", itself an inverted form of "_anápoda_" (i.e. backwards or "wrong way round"); it usually involves words that are already slang by themselves. Examples of _podaná_ include _tsosbá_ (inverted _bátsos_, slang for "cop"), _zakipré_ (inverted _prezáki_, slang for "junkie"), _dafoú_ (inverted _foúnda_, "hashish"), _fosbá_ (inverted _báfos_, "joint") etc.


According to this, I would say the principle is pretty much the same like in BCS.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Tassos said:


> lima (mali) (C - Zagreb)



So _that's_ where *limač* comes from! A few years ago, a Croatian chain of kids' stores known as *Turbo limač* expanded to Slovenia. Perhaps because the name was a profound mystery even to those who are otherwise familiar with BCS, the chain eventually rebranded to *Turbo malček* in Slovenia (*malček* meaning "little guy" in Slovenian).

(But let's get back on topic before I have to give myself a warning!)


----------



## Brainiac

Tassos said:


> So is it "pusti bogati" ???
> 
> To tell the truth, I was about to ask you about mojne later ...



Pust boga ti! (I think it's written separately, but I'm not sure) ili Pusti tako ti boga!
(Ma) bogati! (this goes together) = Egad!



> egad
> _interj_ _Archaic_ a mild oath or expression of surprise[probably variant of _Ah God!_]



mojne = nemoj!
Nemoj boga ti! Don't (do it) for God's sake! (For heaven's sake/ for Pete's sake)

@TNP:
Profound mystery? Definition of *limač* could be found in Wikipedia!  
limač = kid, nipper, wean
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/Limač


----------



## Tassos

@Veliki Mag

ανάποδα doesn't mean wrong way round, but backwards or in reverse.
I vaguely remember "podana" being mentioned, sometime in the past, but I can assure you I never used any of the words
of the article (and I never heard anyone else use them or any of them in songs, or movies). I think it's much more obscure and rare than in BCS (or French), limited to certain ages (young) and certain areas of the Athens or Pireus. As I am much older  and live in the suburbs I can't tell you anything more. Anyway, I am really amazed that someone wrote an article like that in wikipedia (not so much that he/she wrote it in English Wikipedia, as the Greek wikipedia has virtually nothing). People really have free time in their hands...

@Brainiac

So it is "pusti boga ti" (leave it for God's sake) and has nothing to do with the adjective *bogat*.
I didn't undestand what you wrote about Edgar though!!
Is Šatrovački also used in Serbian? R. Alexander's book says that Beograd has its own "elaborate system" of slang but it doesn't include switching the syllables of words.


----------



## Duya

Tassos said:


> Is Šatrovački also used in Serbian? R. Alexander's book says that Beograd has its own "elaborate system" of slang but it doesn't include switching the syllables of words.



Well, yes, but I'd say that it's less widespread than in Sarajevo or Zagreb. It is chiefly associated with "tough guys" from problematic Belgrade neighborhoods such as Dorćol or Zemun (Vukajlija entry). English Wikipedia has an article, too (unreferenced, naturally ). Of given examples, I'd say that most widely known are _tebra_, _mojne_, _konza_ (Zemun, the country's most notorious quarter for mob activities, has joking nickname _Munze konza_; _Šomi_ and _Kiza_ are prototypical nicknames of jokes about mobsters), _ljakse,_ _pakšu, racku, capi/cupi, vutra; vozdra _is mostly known from Sarajevo slang. Breaking syllables with syllabic _r_ produces particularly colorful effects: _dismr_, _dipr_.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Brainiac said:


> @TNP:
> Profound mystery? Definition of *limač* could be found in Wikipedia!
> limač = kid, nipper, wean
> http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/Limač



True, but I suppose most people don't go researching things like that online.


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> True, but I suppose most people don't go researching things like that online.



Very true. Actually, _limač _was a mystery to me too until this thread.


----------



## Brainiac

Tassos said:


> @Brainiac
> So it is "pusti boga ti" (leave it for God's sake) and has nothing to do with the adjective *bogat*.
> I didn't undestand what you wrote about Edgar *(Egod, sorry)* though!!
> Is Šatrovački also used in Serbian? R. Alexander's book says that Beograd has its own "elaborate system" of slang but it doesn't include switching the syllables of words.



It's not _bogat - rich_, but _Boga ti_, but I said I was not sure whether it is written separated or like one word. I wrote it separated not to mix it with adjective bogat.

exclamations:
Egad! = Bogati! (<- written together, and it's not _bogati adj_) Ma nemoj! Ma jel! (usklik)
Boga mi! Boga ti! Boga vam! = (onlinerecnik says) Gosh! (<- Oh Bože!)


@limač

Well, we - "new generation"   - we don't ask parents to explain us things of their youth or so , you know - conversation parent-child, we just turn on computer and go to Google! 
As far as I remember, my friends used šatrovački till .... 12-13th year, after we considered it as childish, old-fashioned, "out". I never like it either....


----------



## Zaldozum

In Macedonian, one could say kade or deka, and there is also the case of the word golemo, which looks like it came from megalo.


----------



## Duya

Zaldozum said:


> golemo, which looks like it came from megalo.



But only looks. From Skok:



> *golem, golema* [...] sveslav. i praslav. _golêmb_ [...] Izvedenica je stvorena s pomoću izoliranog sufiksa -ēmo od korijena koji je u lit. _galiu, galēti_ »moći, biti u stanju«, u _galia_ »imetak, snaga« i u ir. _gal_ »junaštvo« i kimr. _gallu_ »moći« < _*galnu_, [...]. Prvobitno je značenje, prema tome,
> bilo »koji može > koji je snažan > velik«. Ie. je korijen _gol-_ ili _ghal-_ »moći«.


----------



## Zaldozum

Thanks Duya, I hadn't see such an explanation for that word up until now. Is there common agreement among Slavic linguists regarding the above? Does Skok also cite more words derived from the same root gol/ghal in other Slavic languages?


----------



## Bosanac85

Tassos said:


> Found it in two songs (again!!).
> 
> In the first (by Vatreni Poljubac) the lyric goes
> Mojne meni to, mace maleno, mojne meni to, *stipu gatibo*.
> 
> 
> in the other (by Bijelo Dugme), Mr. Bregović himself says
> *stipu*, stara, *gatibo*, mene to ne leži (I think all this lyric is slang)
> 
> I understand the expression means "come on, let it go!", "leave it alone" or something like that.
> But what the two words of the expression mean by themselves???
> I haven't found anything on either stipu (checked for stipa, stipo, a verb with stipu as 3rd present plural, nothing) or gatibo. Are they found anywhere else in the language, or only in this expression ??
> Anyway, is this expression still in use today and is it considered offensive?
> 
> Thanx again.


Monje meni to means = Nemoj meni to



Tassos said:


> Found it in two songs (again!!).
> 
> In the first (by Vatreni Poljubac) the lyric goes
> Mojne meni to, mace maleno, mojne meni to, *stipu gatibo*.
> 
> 
> in the other (by Bijelo Dugme), Mr. Bregović himself says
> *stipu*, stara, *gatibo*, mene to ne leži (I think all this lyric is slang)
> 
> I understand the expression means "come on, let it go!", "leave it alone" or something like that.
> But what the two words of the expression mean by themselves???
> I haven't found anything on either stipu (checked for stipa, stipo, a verb with stipu as 3rd present plural, nothing) or gatibo. Are they found anywhere else in the language, or only in this expression ??
> Anyway, is this expression still in use today and is it considered offensive?
> 
> Thanx again.


Monje meni to = Nemoj meni to
Stipu Gatibo = Pusti Bogati


----------

